# USN to help build?



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,

I am just about to up the training from being ripped and smallish to adding some mass on..

Previously I have used Reflex instant whey to help rip down etc and then moved on to Muscletech Nitrotech Hardcore for the last 5 months....

Im thinking of the following stack:-

1, usn muscle fuel anabolic

2, usn 17 testo or 19 anabol testo or Leutec?

3, usn gaktek

Anyone got any advice?


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

im currently using usn 19 anabol testo, it is good product but they taste rank.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

John, how you takin them what stack etc? Good results? And why didnt you go for the usn 17 testo or Leutec? just intrested before i go get em:becky:


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

im stacking igf 1....with x4 creatine. 19 anabol testo. and i use nitro voltage pre work out. have noticed good gains and fast recovery m8t


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

supplements can only do as they say mate-supplement...no amount of supps will make you grow to your maximum potential unless youre training,diet and rest is spot on..


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep defo agree, At a minimum 8 hrs sleep, a good clean diet and serious hardwork...

Defo going to take gaktek, just unsure on either the 17 testo or 19 anabol testo or leutec to stack it with...


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

found the usn anabolic helped me great


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Im on the same boat as you lean and wanting to put mass on< ave been stacking the muscle fuel anabolic protein with 19 anabol testo and NO-explode pre training and noticed a good difference in a short time


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No Xplode will not make you grow, it is effectively creatine, arginine and stimulants, you'll get a buzz and a pump no more.

19 Anabol Testo will help elevate your natural test levels which increases protein synthesis, this will help you grow if you have enough protein in your diet.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Its all about reload now blud!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't like saying things like that, I get s**t for it!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't worry we can say it for you!

:clap2:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Exactly mm!..and extreme there's nothing wrong in believing in your own product specially if it works!


----------

